# Is It Time To Invest In Molnijas ?



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Re. Ebay item 120276404919. Can't help wondering if the price has been boosted by shill bidding or just plain ignorance?

Love the way he uses 'silver' in the header and description and adds details of the total weight. 'Full sale' and 'two small' also raised a smile.

What price my collection of a couple of dozen Molnijas? :lol:

Julian L


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Interesting it has run up to a high ring already


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Final bid Â£117 - for an 18 jewel open face Molnija (sailing ship reverse), a chain and a 'vesta box' as fob.

All alluded to as 'silver', but carefully worded to avoid actually claiming as such. I do hope the buyer (if there is one) isn't too disappointed.

Julian L


----------

